# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الازياء والموضة >  مجموعه بسيطه

## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:.








**

**

**

**

**

















يارب تنول على رضاكم هل المجموعه البسيطه

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

يسلموا , حلوين ..

----------


## غسان

_حلوووووووووووين .. شكرا باريسيا ..._ 

_من زمان عن مواضيعك الحلوه .._

----------


## باريسيا

> يسلموا , حلوين ..


يحلي ايامك ياحنون 
شكراً الك على مرورك الكريم

----------


## باريسيا

> _حلوووووووووووين .. شكرا باريسيا ..._ 
> 
> _من زمان عن مواضيعك الحلوه .._


يحلي دنياك 
العفو مقصرين 
بعتز بكلامك شكراً اكتير الك ردك حلو ربي يخليك

----------


## عُبادة

كثير حلوين
يسمو الايادي :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شمعة امل

مشكوووووووووووووورة باريسيا 
والله كتير حلوين  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ابو عوده

يسلمو بجننوا

----------


## زهره التوليب

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## دموع الورد

حلووووووووووين كتير

يسلموا اديكي

----------


## دمعة فرح

يسلموووووووووووووو كتير حلوين........................

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## باريسيا

> كثير حلوين
> يسمو الايادي


[align=center] 
يسلم قلبك ؛ مرسي الك هاد من زوئك 
[/align]

----------


## باريسيا

> مشكوووووووووووووورة باريسيا 
> والله كتير حلوين


العفو ؛ طلتك الاحلى حبيبتي

----------


## باريسيا

> يسلمو بجننوا


يسلم قلبك مرسي الك

----------


## باريسيا

> يعطيك العافيه


الله يعافكـِ

----------


## باريسيا

> حلووووووووووين كتير
> 
> يسلموا اديكي


يسللم قلبك حبيبي مرسي الك

----------


## باريسيا

> يسلموووووووووووووو كتير حلوين........................


يسلم قلبك طلتك الاحلى

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلموا كتير حلوين كلك زوء

----------


## باريسيا

[align=center] 
ربي يخليك ويجبر بخاطرك اهلا وسهلا فيك 
[/align]

----------


## عاشقة الاحزان

يسلمو يديكي ويعطيكي الف عافية

----------


## ريمي



----------


## down to you

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااي
بجننو

----------


## باريسيا

> يسلمو يديكي ويعطيكي الف عافية


الله يعافيكي يارب

----------


## باريسيا

> 


العفو وهلا وسهلا فيكي

----------


## باريسيا

> يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااي
> بجننو


ربي يخليكي 
شكرا اكتير الك على طلتك وردك

----------


## معتصم الحمايده

لاتقل ضاع الأمل وَ تَمَزَّقَ الحُلْمْ ؟ 
وَ غَرِقَتْ الأَمَانِي فِي مُحِيطَاتِ المُسْتَحِيلْ ؟
لَنْ تَعُودَ إِلَيْكَ البَسْمَة
إلاَّ بَعْدَ أَنْ تَكُونَ كَالشَّمْسِ تُشْرِقُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ بِأَمَلٍ جَدِيدْ

----------


## شذى البنفسج

واووووووووووووو
كتير حلوين ..
يسلمو عالموضوع ..

----------


## down to you

حلوين كتير ياريت عندي ياهم :Cry2:

----------

